# Video: New Audi RS 5 Tackles Ice Course In Northern Sweden



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi AG recently held an ice track event in Northern Sweden to show off the new RS 5, A1 quattro and an A3 with CNG power. Below is video footage of the RS 5 blasting around the ice course. Turn up the volume and enjoy.


----------



## Adrian16v (Feb 22, 2012)

Great but I hope one day audi put 2.5t under hood.


----------

